# Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?



## Free78 (24. November 2010)

Moin,

wir sind ab Samstag für 5 Tage in Schönberg Brasilien und würden gerne wissen wo sich der nächste Angelladen befindet, wo wir uns mit Ködern (überwiegend wattwürmer) eindecken können.

Würde mich über Tipps sehr freuen, konnte mit der Suchefunktion nix finden).

LG,

Flo


----------



## a.bu (24. November 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

Moin ,

in Schönberg der Landmarkt oder der Grüne-Speicher, in beiden Geschäften nur auf Bestellung(also unbedingt einige Tage vor Urlaubsbeginn anrufen). Sonst in Laboe beim Förde Angelshop.

Viele Grüße

Andreas


----------



## Norbi (24. November 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

@a.bu ,reich doch den Jungs doch mal ne Telenr.rüber,wenn Du hast.#h


----------



## a.bu (24. November 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

Aber gern doch: Landmarkt 04344-415795, Speicher 04344-3528, Nr. vom Förde Angelshop hab ich nicht#c

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Norbi (24. November 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

@Free78,mehr Service geht nicht|supergri
Hast fein gemacht Andreas:m


----------



## Free78 (24. November 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

Moin,

ich danke Euch! Besser gehts in der Tat nicht. Werde morgen für Samstag Köder bestellen, hoffe das klappt.

LG,

Flo


----------



## Norbi (24. November 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

Dann mal viel Petri#h


----------



## juppi62 (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*



a.bu schrieb:


> Aber gern doch: Landmarkt 04344-415795, Speicher 04344-3528, Nr. vom Förde Angelshop hab ich nicht#c
> 
> Gruß Andreas


hallo campingnachbar,garnicht am arbeiten


----------



## a.bu (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

Hi Onkel Franz,

hast Du Dir nen PC zugelegt?

Gruß Andreas#h


----------



## juppi62 (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

nein ,grins ,hab es endlich mal geschaft mich hier anzumelden ,bin doch supper,oder,und willst woende in die brandung ,soll ja wärmer werden ,gruss ,onkel franz


----------



## a.bu (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

Hi Onkel Franz,

erst mal glückwunsch zum Gewinn des Großmann Cups#6. Wie hast Du blindes Huhn das denn hinbekommen:q:q:q.
Jo war am Freitag los, 18 Fische in Heidkate.

viele Grüße 

Andreas


----------



## juppi62 (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Schönberg-Brasilien, wo Wattwürmer kaufen?*

wie ich das hinbekommen habe kann ich dir garnicht sagen,mein linker nachbar hatte nach  ca 10 min den ersten dorsch,ich stand bei ihn und hab mal so geschaut wie weit er ungefähr daraussen war ,tja ich hin an mein ruten bekam den auch ein schön biss,der passte ,tja und dann beide ruten auf gleiche höhe,und dann ging es los ,ein biss nach den anderen,hatte gleich das glück 4 gute dorsche rauszuholen,dann reichlich kleine,na dann hatte ich noch das glück ,mir sind die vorfächer aus den glip verloren gegangen usw,naja nachher noch ein massigen also 5 insgesammt ,war häppy ,hätte allerdings nicht damit gerechnet mit 5 stück,davon abgesehn hätte sowieso nicht gerechnet das man fisch fängt,bei den wetter ,naja mein linker nachbar bei den blieb es mit ein dorsch und der rechte hatte nichtmal biss,also denke ich mal lief ganz gut bei mir,habe mein bruder davon berichtet ,die pokale müssen ja mal geputzt werden ,er kommt mittwoch und samstags ,somit hat er ja auch mal die möglichkeit ihn zu halten grins,gruss onkel franz


----------

